# Problème de son avec Windows 7 en BootCamp



## thominou (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer Windows 7 Professionnel en BootCamp sur mon iMac 21,5" Intel (génération mi 2010).
Tout marche sauf le son. En effet sous Windows aucun son ne sort avec les hauts-parleurs intégrés sur l'iMac. En revanche si je branche un casque, ca marche nikel.
J'ai vérifié les paramètres de son.... 3 pilotes sont reconnus mais aucun ne semble fonctionner avec les HP intégrés.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? et si oui, comment y remédier ? 
Merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Moi une fois j'ai installe Windows vista via bootcamp sur mon imac 27 (version mi 2009) et c'etait l'inverse: j'avais le son sur les hp integres et rien au niveau de la sortie audio.

Desoler mais je n'ai pas de solution. Peut-etre qu'il faudrait regarder du cote des options audio de Seven (peut etre qu'il faut mettre sortie mixte ou casque quelques part), a moins que sa vient du mac ?

La je ne peux plus verifier car je n'ai plus windows sur mon imac (pour le moment j'utilise virtualbox mais bientot je vais repasser a bootcamp, donc si le probleme n'est toujours pas resolu, je vais essayer de chercher s'il y a une solution).


----------



## punisherQcMtL (29 Janvier 2011)

jai exatement le meme probleme Thominou  , jai mis les driver a jour rien na changer , pas de son sur les haut-parleurs , quand je branche les écouteurs ça fonctionne NEED HELP PLEASE!!!


imac 27 i7 core génération mi 2010 windows 7 64-bit ultimate sous bootcamp 3.2


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

J'ai teste une nouvelle fois vista sur bootcamp et j'ai trouve la solution (normalement sa devrait aussi fonctionner sur seven).

Pour choisir entre les HP du mac et des HP externe il faut aller dans :
- panneau de configuration
- materiel et audio
- son
- gerer les peripheriques audio
- dans l'onglet "lecture", il faut cliquer une fois sur "haut-parleurs" ou "casque" pour selectionner la sortie puis il faut cliquer sur "par defaut"


----------



## adrien95 (16 Février 2011)

installer le bon driver regle tout les problemes;


----------



## xds74 (13 Mars 2011)

j'ai le meme pb sur mon mac book , j'ai installé windows 7 intégral, et j'ai pas de son .


----------



## ebarotte (3 Avril 2011)

Je me suis fait avoir moi aussi. Une fois sur windows, je n'avais tout simplement pas installé le bootcamp qui se trouve sur le DVD d'installation de MAC OS X. Il ne faut pas juste cliquer sur setup quand on insere le DVD, il faut aller dans les dossiers du dvd, aller sur le dossier bootcamp, et là : cliquer sur setup.
Ensuite .... tout fonctionne nickel (son, souris, ethernet, etc ...)


----------

